# Straw poll: Have you reset your receiver (0x34c)?



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Now that 0x34c is out to everyone, I'm curious. Has anyone needed to reset their receiver? It doesn't matter why or how, just whether or not you decided that you needed to reset the receiver and that you did. If you fall into this category, please list the receiver model number and why you decided to reset.

If your receiver is working .. no need to post. 

I'm gonna stick this thread for a while in case it starts to drop off the first page.

Thanks.


----------



## Throckmorton (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes, HR21-100

New install, less than 24 hours in place.
I forced 0x034C download right after initial setup and activation

The next day it took 2 power hits within 20 minutes or so and and lost guide data. For the next couple of hours the guide would only show "Regular Schedule" on all channels.

Rebooting did not correct the problem.

Redoing satellite setup did fix it though.

My HR21-200 and HR20-100, also on 0x034C, took the same power hits but did not suffer the same consequences


----------



## zobeht (Aug 30, 2007)

HR21-100 - Receiver hung trying to view pictures on the network. Reset receiver and no longer had the network. After several (at least 10) more resets and various combinations of network resets, router resets and plugging and unplugging the network cable I now have the network again.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Yes - one of my three HR22-100s had to be reset because it was taking much longer than even the normal slow to get it to respond. For example - I would hit Guide and it would take about 45 seconds or so for the guide to come up. Once the guide was up each push of the arrows on the remote took about 30 seconds to respond.

Restarted and and so far it has been back to the normal slow.


----------



## calidelphia (Feb 17, 2007)

Yes. After about a week, the UI slowed to a crawl. A reset temporarily fixed that.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

No, none of mine have required a reboot.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> No, none of mine have required a reboot.


Thanks, but I only want to hear about the ones that have been reset. No need to tell me if everything is working perfect.


----------



## Rockermann (Aug 9, 2007)

Yes, multiple times. At least five times so far. 

Model: HR20-100 (with eSata drive). 
Problems: Guide freezes (couldn't change channels or navigate), 920 error (dish misaligned error but wasn't) and now last night it acted as if it only had ONE tuner.

My other receiver (same model) has been fine. No problems.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

HR20-700: RBR once due to TVApps not working, once again due to non-response to remote.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

Yes, HR20-700. Reset and then ran hard disk utilities to try and fix an ongoing problem that I was having before the 34C release. Long SMART test returned an error (77 @ 4%) that the previous release did not detect. I aborted the long test and connected a WD eSATA 1TB drive. I have had no problems or need to reset since, it has been 4 days with the external drive. I have reconnected my ethernet connection today (I had unplugged it several weeks ago while trying to diagnose/fix the freezing problems). I was able to connect to the network immediately (via powerline) and that also seems to be working fine. I haven't tried TVApps yet.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

no not on either and have had no issues that would make me think I need to


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes.
My HR21-100 UI slowed to a crawl. After a few resets the responsiveness picked up a little bit. But I still think it's slower than before the 0x34C update.
The HR20-100 didn't experience any problems.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

CTJon said:


> no not on either and have had no issues that would make me think I need to





Doug Brott said:


> Thanks, but I only want to hear about the ones that have been reset. No need to tell me if everything is working perfect.


nuff said.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

No - HR20-700.. Got the update a week or so ago. My HR20-700 has always worked good. Only on going issue is the slowness of entering channel numbers, or for some of GUI to change pages, but I figure thats just dust bunnies in the software.

I answered No, because it aint a very good straw poll if there's only one option to answer.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Yes. HR20-700...Reset to see if the noisier HD "churn" would stop, but it continues. I even did that surface scan, but it came back fine & still randomly noisy.


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

Three HR20-700s. Had to reset all of them due to dropped OTA channels and a glitch in search that sent recordings back to the beginning.
Also slow response to channel change and slow GUI.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Yes.

But just because I always do when a new release comes out, not because I was having any problems.


----------



## qwsxz (May 12, 2008)

Yes x2 -

Freezing on channel until I would change the channel. RBR->Ran Short HD Test. Don't know if it was related to the build or overheating. I changed ventilation/cooling pattern and went from 117-126 down to 106-111. No problems since...knock on wood.


----------



## astanley (Mar 21, 2008)

HR20-100 (with eSata)

Seemed to work fine (since I didn't even know I had the update) for perhaps a week. Lost power one day and then the UI wasn't working well. Eventually yanked the power, reseated the eSata and turned it back on.

The odd thing was everything worked fine... except for the video playback! Menu was there, audio was there, but live TV and recordings wouldn't show. It was like that for about 5 minutes after the restart... just as I was calling DirecTV the video popped on and the recordings work.


----------



## wolfman730 (Sep 10, 2006)

narrod said:


> Three HR20-700s. Had to reset all of them due to dropped OTA channels and a glitch in search that sent recordings back to the beginning.
> Also slow response to channel change and slow GUI.


Two HR-20-700s. Had to reset them due to dropped OTA channels. Other than that everything else is OK.


----------



## bdcottle (Mar 28, 2008)

HR21-700 (with eSata)

Slow and slow and more slow.
Thought this NR was supposed to speed these things up but mine is slower than ever.


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

I haven't yet but I may soon reset my HR21-700 due to some weird issues with folders in my playlist. I'll be inside one and delete a program and then the list will switch to another folder and open it.


----------



## dstankus (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes, but I have to reboot (RBR) both of my HR20-100's a few times a week anyway...


----------



## MoInSTL (Mar 29, 2006)

Yes. HR22-100. Slow response on remote within 48 hours of new NR firmware. Menu reset fixed it.


----------



## dvisthe (May 27, 2007)

Yes.

Scoreguide and TV apps not working.


----------



## pnw0411 (Apr 26, 2007)

HR20-700 Yes just the other day. I needed to do a RBR because reciever stopped responding to remote.


----------



## vikecowboy (Jul 30, 2007)

Yes, HR21-700. Somehow my kid got a grey screen while changing channels and the receiver would not respond to the remote so I did a reset on it. All is well now.


----------



## Tubaman-Z (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, after/while installing 34C it killed my external FAP750 and so I had to reset the receiver.


----------



## Batem (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes,HR20-100 has lost alot of the standard def channels and some high def channels(721 nag).When I try to go to my recordings a pop up says I do not have this service even though I do.
Reboot did nothing,it's almost like I have been partially unsubbed.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

captainjrl said:


> I haven't yet but I may soon reset my HR21-700 due to some weird issues with folders in my playlist. I'll be inside one and delete a program and then the list will switch to another folder and open it.


+1


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes.

One tuner stopped working. Not a new issue, but I was they'd get it fixed already. As usual, reset fixed it for the moment.


----------



## dvisthe (May 27, 2007)

Also, I had to reset today after Media share locked up, the pictures froze and could do nothing but reset the receiver.


----------



## heepfan (Jun 25, 2009)

Since before 0x34c had to reset every 2.5 to 3 weeks. After 0x34c it is more like every 2.5 to 3 DAYS! HR-20 100 No other symptoms really. It is just locked up usually when we come home from work.


----------



## jswilke (Sep 26, 2007)

Yes, I lost sound and had to RBR my H21-200.


----------



## Ernest_T (May 9, 2008)

Actually, I don't have to reset it - it does it for me! Problem is I don't want it to! However, to properly answer the question - yes, I have reset it, but unfortunately, the issues I've experienced have not cleared up. I have an HR21-700.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Slow remote control responses. I could not enter a three digit channel fast enough from the Guide, so it would jump to the first or second digit entered. Example: I wanted to go to channel 501; I attempted to enter 501 but it jumped to channel 50 before the one was entered. After the reset, it would except the three digits in a normal fashion. This is the same problem I had with the previous release. It will work fine for a while and then it gets slooooow, and the dvr has to be reset.


----------



## thumperyz69 (Feb 12, 2005)

34C is killing me. HR-20 here with an ESATA drivie attached. I have had 4 blank recordings (never had one before). I have rebooted 3x. Everytime for playback of recorded content was all hanging. Because of 34c I am going to have to set another DVR up for duplication purposes just in case.


----------



## steevew6 (Sep 21, 2007)

HR20-700 Yes!....I did 2 resets after receiving NR...had problems with Scoreguide.


----------



## WRGPD (Sep 26, 2009)

Yes. Update applied - but only because of 2 replacement boxes.

HDD failed on HR23NC-700 after new service started in late June
new replacement HR23NC-700 arrived and 34C was patch installed as part of setup.
PROBLEM OBSERVED: HD broadcasts stated as being in "LB" format do not display in wide screen ("letterbox") but the same show in SD also stated as being in "LB" format does display correctly. Oddly, this seems not to be a problem on some Showtime and Starz broadcasts - but the reverse is true: The HD "LB" broadcast displays correctly but the SD "LB" displays in Full Screen mode (requiring pillar boxing to eliminating stretching). After too many calls to support to find out what was happening, the decided to send a tech. The Tech replaced the HR23-700 with a HR21/200 (because he didn't have a HR23-700) and - also with the 34C update - it too doesn't display HD "LB" broadcasts in widescreen; and, like the H23-700, does display SD "LB" broadcasts in widescreen. 
He says he's not ever seen the problem before, and concluded that the updated software must be the problem.
Support is supposedly going to send a replacement HR23-700 in the hopes that it may fix the problem - I'm not optomistic that it will; and informed me once again that they've escallated the problem and it is under review...


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

I have another problem in addition to the ones I noted in my first post. I'm getting false capacity readings for the HD. With approximately 30% used and 70% free I've received the message that there isn't room for a new recording. I've rebooted twice to clear and it has worked each time.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Several times, several reasons. Most often, no output through the HDMI connector on my HR20-700. Checked the connectors at the TV, swapping the DVR end with my AppleTV end - which worked fine.

A few more times with no remote response.

And, this morning, after the last reboot for no picture, I rebooted, again, a few hours later because I had become unable to turn down/turn off the blue eye!

Every question was solved by rebooting. Usually a menu reboot - excepting those cases when I couldn't raise anything from the receiver and had to use the red button.


----------



## tbpb3 (Dec 10, 2006)

yes for some reason after 34c I lost Scoreguide. All is well after a reset.I have a HR20/700


----------



## mjb (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes HR22-100 I think I am at 5 resets since the release came out the UI becomes slow to unresponsive. I have tried resetting the receiver by the red button and unplugging it for 15 minutes. 

Just did a disk surface scan today I assume it worked fine as I left the receiver and when I came back the receiver was back up. I am open to suggestions on what to try if this keeps happening. The receiver was working fine until the release came out.


----------



## Ernest_T (May 9, 2008)

I called DirecTV for help this evening. Since I've got the protection plan, I figured I'm covered even if they had to send a tech out to me. The technician I spoke with suggested I do a reset of my entire receiver to format the hard drive, as opposed to a basic reset, which pretty much just does a reboot. As it turned out, the complete reset seems to have cleared up my issues - Hallelujah!

The funny thing is the last thing I did yesterday afternoon at work was upgrade my workstation from Windows XP to Windows 7. What was my first step (well OK, second after backing up my files)? Formatting my hard drive, of course! I had one of those "Duh!" type moments when she suggested the complete reset. 

Now the only issue I seem to be having is the occasional BRRRRIIIIPP! that so many of us have.


----------



## jsquash (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes HR20-700 I lost my apps after the update. I also have noticed everything is slower with this release(apps, guide, channel changes, etc.) After the reboot it seems like it may not be so slow anymore but still slower than previous NR. The HD is also very noisy and it is quite annoying. I never noticed much noise from the receiver before this update, but now hear it often.


----------



## Mikey P (Apr 22, 2007)

hr20-100 
Yes

I keep losing caller id, everything else works fine. I like that it restarts in about 4min. now.


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

captainjrl said:


> I haven't yet but I may soon reset my HR21-700 due to some weird issues with folders in my playlist. I'll be inside one and delete a program and then the list will switch to another folder and open it.


This did not help.


----------



## aramus8 (Nov 21, 2006)

I had to reset my HR20-700 because the national release caused my receiver to stop receiving 2 OTA locals and was directing the receiver to OTA channels in a different market causing a 771 error. This is the second national release this has happened on. This never used to be a problem. Seem like D* keeps taking two steps forward and then three back with these new releases.


----------



## cyberbubba (Sep 28, 2009)

Ever since receiving the upgrade I get frequent lock ups of picture, this occurs while in any mode, live and recorded programming. I have contacted tech support and the say there are no know issues. I find this hard to believe, and I have since done a new forced download of the update with no change. Is anyone else experiencing these freezes????
Thanks


----------



## smimi10 (May 22, 2006)

HR20-700

Came home from work and had the onscreen message: "have not received guide data from the satellite in over 7 hours (0920)" or some such. I've never had that message before.

Also, everything that recorded today was Instant Keep or Delete. I've had this every once in a while.

The guide response was getting slower and overall, the unit was more sluggish than usual this weekend.

Did a menu restart.

Hope this helps.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I had to reset one of my HR22's to resolve an issue with Directv2pc. I loaded v5717 and one of my HR22's it was giving me an error message when trying to view a recording. After the reboot, the issue was resolved.


----------



## Longstreet (May 26, 2007)

Twice, HR20-700 first slow with a lot of hard drive access, second was searching for signal


----------



## ohpuckhead (Dec 15, 2007)

HR-21 700 
yes, for several reasons. slow response, record button not working...had to go through info button; Finally, I added sportspak which I do for every hockey season and I continued to get the #721 message. reset didn't help, had to call and they sent authorization again. Finally, my playlist button is very slow in responding, sometimes does not work. Easier to go through menu.


----------



## astanley (Mar 21, 2008)

smimi10 said:


> HR20-700
> 
> Came home from work and had the onscreen message: "have not received guide data from the satellite in over 7 hours (0920)" or some such. I've never had that message before.


Ditto. I ran a system test and it said that my dish was out of alignment or there was a cabling problem. Everything seemed to be recording OK, but I noticed some pixelization on HBO and The 101 didn't come in. We've had a lot of strong winds lately, but I didn't think they'd be bad enough to throw the dish off. DTV is coming on Sunday to check on it.


----------



## ICM2000 (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes an HR20-700, last night. Produced first blank recording in at least a year. Reset from menu and appears to fuction correctly.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Over the course of a week since receiving the new software we have had to reset all four receivers. Two of them because they locked up, one got so slow it was painful and the other wasn't connecting to the network.


----------



## mirwin101 (Oct 9, 2006)

Yes, I had to red button reset my HR20-700 because it completely froze. It wouldn't respond to remote commands nor the buttons on the front of the unit.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes, this morning. I lost both the TV apps and the scorecard red button on the sports channels sometime Sunday afternoon. Reset brought them both back, but then I couldn't turn off that bright ring of blue lights. I turned off the receiver(standby), turned it back on, and was then able to turn off the blue lights.

Also noticed the reset time has been reduced -- from over 7 minutes to under 5.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

HR21-700:
Reset because tv apps/active/scoreguide werent working.
Now they all work ok after the reset.


----------



## uncrules (Dec 20, 2005)

I've reset my HR20 a couple of times because overnight the disk space usage indicator got way out of wack showing less available space than what is actually available.

I haven't had to due this with my HR22. But then again I don't record on it as much and it's not networked yet.


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

HR22-100 

slow slow slow guide and menu's 
Video / Display went whacky one day. Audio was a good 5 seconds behind video. 

DVR is still Slow slow slow slow, but the reboot did fix the video/audio problem. Thankfully it was a recorded show and it played back perfectly after the reboot.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

3rd restart on one of my HR22s - slows to a crawl - can't use it. Reboot puts it back to its normal slow but in 3 or 4 days I'm sure I'll have to restart it again!


----------



## TJFriday (Jan 21, 2008)

2 HR21-200s. I've ended up having to reset them every 3-5 days because they get S-L-O-W. They perform better for 24-72 hours following the reset, but then begin to bog down again. Each unit has about 50% free space.


----------



## uncrules (Dec 20, 2005)

uncrules said:


> I've reset my HR20 a couple of times because overnight the disk space usage indicator got way out of wack showing less available space than what is actually available.
> 
> I haven't had to due this with my HR22. But then again I don't record on it as much and it's not networked yet.


I had to do this again today but the situation was even worse today. Even though the DVR actually had about 60% free space, the space indicator said I only had 4% free and because something was recording it had the warning indicator that some recordings were going to be deleted. Stuff I haven't watched yet.


----------



## AlexCF (Oct 14, 2006)

I had to reset mine. It was convinced it was out of disk space even though it had deleted all but 3 of my recordings. Brilliant timing since the fall season premieres have already started. 

vvv It had over 50% free space the day before, and I've never seen it lose space over time. Could be that my drive is about to go (but why then did resetting fix the free space?) or something else, but it seems more than coincidence that there are a couple other threads complaining about the same issue. I'll put up with the occasional issue, but deleting programs is absolutely not acceptable.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I Reset mine about every other day just to improve performance. It seeme to Free up Working Storage Space that is not released but should be.


----------



## lsbrodsky (Dec 3, 2005)

Yes, needed to do it to enable red button local weather on TWC-HD.
Larry


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

I did for the first time last night when a nagging bug returned: After deleting an episode from a recorded series folder, the highlight bar jumps to some other location in my recorded programs list, making multiple deletions a PITA!

The reset worked...for a bit...then the ugly problem returned. In addition, I also noticed that after the delete, it was showing the wrong series folder as the expanded one.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

I would like to add another ...YES

Reset = LOT8 HD

No Reset....No LOT8 HD 

Note: In this case...Reset = repeated reset


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

dcowboy7 said:


> HR21-700:
> Reset because tv apps/active/scoreguide werent working.
> Now they all work ok after the reset.


same here on a HR21-700


----------



## bmerrow (Jul 26, 2007)

Yes - to temporarily correct slow guide and scrolling and many other UI actions. Each reset lasts less than a week. Each reset does appear to help.


----------



## Montel (Jul 20, 2007)

Yes - Multiple Resets - Via Menu, Red Button, & Pull the Plug - HR20-700

I need to go home today and pull the plug as I can't watch "Lie To Me" recorded Monday OTA...I was going to before work but forgot...

I think it hates FOX


----------



## TimeShifter (Dec 27, 2005)

Ed Campbell said:


> Several times, several reasons. Most often, no output through the HDMI connector on my HR20-700.


Multiple times on one HR20-100. Seeing no output through HDMI.


----------



## aramus8 (Nov 21, 2006)

Reset HR20-700 due to very slow response to remote in all aspects of user interface. Didn't help, so I then reloaded the software and the guide and all other menu items came back up with normal speeds.


----------



## majikmarker (Feb 28, 2005)

Yes, multiple times. Apps and Scoreboard feature stops working, glitches with the guide (slower and with a grey background, unresponsive), incorrect available space percentages (off by 50%, said I was 80+% full but in reality, DVR had only a few items saved).

I have also noticed that occasionally when using DoublePlay with two HD channels, after switching back and forth a few times, one channel (particularly on local HD FOX channel) the audio begins to stutter, skip out and sounds almost like they are underwater, sometimes to the point where it is unwatchable. Nothing seems to fix it other than time (RBR has not fixed it).


HR20-100


----------



## Razorback747 (Aug 24, 2008)

Yes. Anything to do with the guide or any menu was soooo slow and the response to the remote was a crap shoot so I gave it a try. Didn't expect much and got what I expected.


----------



## tas3986 (Feb 6, 2008)

HR21-100 @0x34c restart

1) lost most all recordings yesterday. At 95% disk utilization and do not know why. No apparent long recodrings. only 5 were left.
2) Active and right arrow were no longer working.


restart did solve the ACTIVE problem. RIGHT ARROW does not bring up the apps menu.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Now that 0x34c is out to everyone, I'm curious. Has anyone needed to reset their receiver? It doesn't matter why or how, just whether or not you decided that you needed to reset the receiver and that you did. If you fall into this category, please list the receiver model number and why you decided to reset.
> 
> If your receiver is working .. no need to post.
> 
> ...


Haven't reset yet, but with how much the unit has slowed down, making changing channels a major chore, I may just try it and see if it helps. HR22-100.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

Razorback747 said:


> Yes. Anything to do with the guide or any menu was soooo slow and the response to the remote was a crap shoot so I gave it a try. Didn't expect much and got what I expected.


well, with that response, maybe I wont even bother resetting. My favorite thing is trying to input a channel from the remote, and you are lucky if you get 1 number out of 3 to show up.


----------



## buckweet1980 (Nov 7, 2007)

WHAT THE HECK!!!

So I want to know what directv did.. Ever since 034c came out my receivers have been SLOOOWWW and the slowest ever, it would take a few seconds for the guide to come up, seconds to change the channel and the remote never responded trying to direct in the direct channel number. I've rebooted (RBR'ed) many times and it never helped.

Today I come home to use my main receiver and its lightning fast again.. Did directv have debug logging turned on 34c software and forgot to turn it off maybe? All I can say is everything is really fast now.. I did check and it is still 34c software.. I haven't tried my box upstairs yet tho. They had to do something, there is no way it just magically gets better like this without them doing something.


WEIRD!


----------



## mhendrixsr (Nov 17, 2007)

Since 034c HR20-700's have been faster in almost all operations. And, have had no problems with these units. Not much (if any) speed improvement with the HR21Pro. The only reset issues have been w/the HR21Pro. From the "which show to record" dialog box I selected a show to delete so another could be recorded. However, when checking the "to-do" list I found that the deleted showing still appeared in the list. Reset the HR21Pro after finding the next day that the old showing was still in the "to-do" list. Reset appeared to "clean up" the "to-do" list and all has been well since. For the time being... keeping an eye on the HR21Pro.


----------



## MrLatte (Aug 19, 2007)

Yes on the following 2 DVRs:

HR20-700
HR22-100

Both to clear a show that didn't record but remained in the ToDo list with a date of YESTERDAY.


----------



## Maybein08 (Jun 23, 2008)

I have reset a few times. A couple RBR's and a total power off for 1 hour. Nothing changed. Still horribly slow remote response, FF very uneven or jerky, and TV Apps not working. I want the last version back!


----------



## dd5087 (Jul 25, 2007)

Yes, several times to get Caller ID working again.


----------



## NFLnut (Sep 29, 2006)

I've reset my HR20 numerous times in the last two weeks or so since I got 0x34c because the box has locked for no apparent reason. But this is normal behavior for my HR20.


----------



## saj2694 (Dec 30, 2006)

I have a hr20-700
I lose one of the sat reciever or the off air setup ges confused.
this happens at least one sometimes more often.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Yes, over the weekend I rebooted my HR20-700.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

One of my 3 HR20-700's has to be reset after every rain fade event. One sat tuner and one OTA tuner gets stuck with a -0- signal strength. It has been reset about 5 times since 0x34c was installed.


----------



## smimi10 (May 22, 2006)

As long as this is stickied, I'll keep reporting.

I had to reset my HR20-700 last night due to sluggish performance and instant keep or delete issues with two programs on CBS. Very disappointing that I have had to reset way more often with 34c than other releases.

I think I am going to just reset it once per week to see if I can avoid the missed recordings.

We'll see.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I have had to reboot both the HR20 and the 21. The HR20 was completely non-responsive a couple of days after the update. Even RBR wouldn't work, had to unplug. It has gotten much slower the past few days, so I will likely reboot it again tonight.

The HR21 became even more sluggish than usual, so I tried a reset the other day. I may not have really had to do that one. Its still really slow.


----------



## tritch (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes, twice in the last week on my HR21-200. The receiver was practically non-responsive to remote control commands in both cases. I never had to do this to any other past NR.


----------



## skidadesert79 (Sep 17, 2008)

I reset my HR22 last night after an attempt to watch a movie on the Encore channels, can’t remember exactly which channel. I am sorry I should be more specific. There was a brief moment of pixilation followed by some audio drop out. I almost thought there was a loss of signal or something. When the drop out was complete, the 3 second video delay started up. The video would play first, and then the audio would come in. 
The reset went well. Actually pretty fast compared to my R16 problem I had a while back, when I had to reset the SWM Power Inserter, different post. No hang-ups, no significantly long pauses. Even ended up on the same channel as before I hit the red button.
Since this most recent release I have experienced the following:
1.	Loud hard drive – poor hard drive bearings, must be getting a workout :nono2:
2.	Audio drop out 
3.	Video pixilation :eek2:
4.	Enjoyment of the 90 minute buffer 
5.	Messed up recording due to lack of experience with switching between two recordings, my fault. 
6.	Enjoyment of the ability to not have to use a work around to watch two recordings due to experience with using the new down arrow technique. :grin:
7.	Full audio/video out of sink to the tune of almost a full 3 seconds. 
Some good, some bad, but all lead up to a reset.


----------



## SubSlr08 (Dec 4, 2007)

I've been running fairly well with 0x34c on my HR21-100 until Monday night. While trying to look at the guide while recording, everything locked up and wouldn't respond to *any* remote commands. I waited until after the time for the recording ended and did an RBR. System came back up OK - but the program that was being recorded had stalled and cut the end of the program short by about 15 minutes ( the amount of time the system was stalled) - ran OK after the reset.


----------



## kenmoo (Oct 3, 2006)

Not sure if I had to reset but finally did it anyway tonight. HR20-700. Ever since last firmware update I've had a lot of audio and video dropouts and extreme pixilation for seconds at a time. Last straw was loss of 10 minutes video and audio on The Good Wife and then no audio for the last 15 minutes. CC worked the whole time. Hopefully the RBR will solve the issues. Hate to go back to the way it was when the HR20's first came out.


----------



## labatt79 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes, multiple times due to audio/blank screen issues with recorded and live.


----------



## ctaranto (Feb 7, 2008)

Everything had been fine with my HR21-700 till Thursday morning. Wife turned on TV, and the picture was a frozen pixelation mess. She called me to say the TV was broken (it looked like what would happen if someone smashed a plasma). I walked her through the complex process of a RBR, and all was well.

Till this morning, when the same thing happened.

It's REALLY strange because Wednesday night I hooked up a Slingbox Pro HD using component outs (receiver/TV uses HDMI). All this started the morning afterwards.

-Craig


----------



## Colonel Badger (Jul 23, 2007)

ctaranto said:


> Everything had been fine with my HR21-700 till Thursday morning. Wife turned on TV, and the picture was a frozen pixelation mess. She called me to say the TV was broken (it looked like what would happen if someone smashed a plasma). I walked her through the complex process of a RBR, and all was well.
> 
> Till this morning, when the same thing happened.
> 
> ...


You're not alone. Thursday morning I switched on my box and had no picture, although the receiver banners and guide all worked. Reset and all was well. Until this morning switched on again and had a picture this time but NOT SOUND. Also, one of the tuners was on channel 201. Tried everything to get sound. Nothing worked so I reset and everything is again OK.

I suspect DTV is doing something overnight to cause this.


----------



## ctaranto (Feb 7, 2008)

Colonel Badger said:


> You're not alone. Thursday morning I switched on my box and had no picture, although the receiver banners and guide all worked. Reset and all was well. Until this morning switched on again and had a picture this time but NOT SOUND. Also, one of the tuners was on channel 201. Tried everything to get sound. Nothing worked so I reset and everything is again OK.
> 
> I suspect DTV is doing something overnight to cause this.


Whew. Glad it wasn't something I did. I also confirm that the menus, guide, etc. all worked.

I actually reset it this morning via the SlingPlayer using the on screen remote control. At least I can confirm the Slingbox works great!

-Craig


----------



## posty (Sep 14, 2008)

Yup. One forced reset. HR21-100.

Had to RBR after the wife/kids complained the DVR was locked up and was totally unresponsive to both remote and front panel buttons.


----------



## psgolfer (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes, DIRECTV2PC not seeing DVR. Reboot....Working Video, I still have no audio and no errors reported from the software.


----------



## smimi10 (May 22, 2006)

I reset again Saturday afternoon due to erroneous 771 errors on tuner 1. After reset, signal strengths were all within spec on both tuners. 

This is the third reset since the new software, but the first one for 771 errors.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I just did a restart on my HR20 to fix the incorrect space indication. Technically, not a reset, but interesting nonetheless.


----------



## smimi10 (May 22, 2006)

Just reset my HR20-700 again today because of sluggishness and an instant keep or delete on my Brazilian GP recording.

Before doing a RBR (as opposed to a menu restart), I checked signal strengths, and it was horribly slow to report signal locks for either tuner. It would eventually, but it took nearly 60 seconds.

Also, this morning we received the "receiver hasn't received guide data from the satellite..." message as well. Twice...one for two hours and one for four hours.

After RBR, checking signal strengths was markedly quicker with signal locks happening almost immediately.

I am curious if something in my setup has gotten wet or otherwise damaged due to all the rain we've had here. 

If I have one more instance, I'm calling for service.


----------



## kenmoo (Oct 3, 2006)

Had to reset my HR20-700 hoping to stop severe pixilization, audio and video dropouts and sound warbling. First time for RBR in almost a year. All issues seemed to start about the time of the latest new software. It was getting worse. I have not has the loud hard drive issue but functions do seem slower. I'll re-post later in the week if the RBR helped.


----------



## w3syt (Feb 17, 2006)

Yes, it fixes a "slow remote" on an HR-20 with a big external HD.


----------



## sb40 (Nov 29, 2005)

I lost power after the new update and now I ....


BIG time PIX almost 10 sec. of grey not even a picture.

1 Tuner randomly goes off, can't use doubleplay, can't change channel.


Some things move S l o w .

Whats the fix ?

All STB test show all OK ?


----------

